# site manager jobs



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can someone tell me where i can find jobs for site manager in cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> can someone tell me where i can find jobs for site manager in cyprus


If you are talking about building site manager I would think the chances are virtually zero.
The developers are laying people off and postponing developments.
Any jobs that are out there will be snapped up by Cypriots who have been laid of in the last few months.

Veronica


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

francisbl said:


> can someone tell me where i can find jobs for site manager in cyprus



Where have you been for the last 8 months?


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

y u say that


----------

